

Ask HN: Did you learn how to program through pair/peer programming? - mhashim

I'm learning Django and was looking to pair program with someone as a way of accelerating my learning. I was wondering what your experience like learning through pair programming and whether you have any suggestions on how to best make the most out of the session.
======
mhashim
For those of you learning Django/python and want to join a peer programming
session where you watch someone programming live, leave a comment here and
I'll contact you with the details.

